# moderators



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

if possible, how much trouble would it be to add a search tool by keyword at the top of the forum. that way if someone wants to know how to catch an otter or what a good **** bait is they can simply type it in and view old posts instead of posting a question that has undoubtedly been answered 5+ times already. i'm not complaining, just an idea.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Look in the top center of the screen....

Ryan


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

maybe try the search button right next to the FAQ button :lol:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well would ya look at that...

*insert foot in mouth*


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I talked with Chris over this subject then after I sent him the PM I looked up and I saw a little thing that said search. But I do think a keyword searchbar would be better.


----------

